# Fighters you never liked, and probably never will



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

For me it has to be Tito Ortiz. Shit Talker, Huge Head, Annoying Girlfriend, Annoying Person in general.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

filho

**** i hate that guy


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Chris Leben.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Josh Koscheck, Mike Swick and Chris Leben are the big ones for me. They're all d*cks and they're all overrated.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

IronMan said:


> Josh Koscheck, Mike Swick and Chris Leben are the big ones for me. They're all d*cks and they're all overrated.


shit i forgot kos


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Sean Sherk! I just never really cared for him!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

love these thread ideas...

Im still sticking with Diaz. Once he start acting professional and whipes that stupid look off his face, Ill give him a chance.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Gotta go with Kos and Tito.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

plazzman said:


> love these thread ideas...
> 
> Im still sticking with Diaz. Once he start acting professional and whipes that stupid look off his face, Ill give him a chance.


thats like asking him talk proper


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Definately Kos.


----------



## purple_haze (Oct 24, 2006)

chris leban, josh koschek, tito ortiz, and definitely hate sean sherk.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Kos
tito
evans


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

hollando said:


> shit i forgot kos


Everybody forgets Kos, because he's not exciting. At least Swick and Leben throw down. Kos just tries to hump his opponents in to submission.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mirko CroCop , always viewed him as a one trick pony who didnt have a full aresenal and he hasnt even managed to exceed in that lately so I dont see me joining his fan club any time soon.


----------



## Ground n pound (Mar 4, 2007)

*shyt talkers*

KOS and BISPING because they talk too much kaka and SHERK coz he dry humps his opponents


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah Josh Koscheck definately comes to mind first, the guy is a boring fighter who is actually overrated by some, on top of that he has a bad attitude and is just an all round ass. I was very happy when GSP humiliated him after everyone claimed Kos would outwrestle and own GSP.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I forgot Bisping, and Filho as well as Sherk. Kos I can put up with because he is slowly developing into a more complete fighter. Sherk just doesn't even make an effort and he doesn't care if he's boring either. Douche!


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Koscheck
Nick AND Nate Diaz
Tito Ortiz
Tim Sylvia
Chuck Liddell


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Melvin Guillard, Tito, Shonie Carter and Matt Serra.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

Chuck.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Chuck Liddell


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

tito
sherk
bisping
coleman
sylvia


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

No Matt Hughes bashing. Wow you guys rock. I have to say the fighter I have never liked would be Kendall Grove. Hes an unfunny Tito voer band.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

*wtf wheres sylvia on this thread?*



Wawaweewa said:


> Koscheck
> Nick AND Nate Diaz
> Tito Ortiz
> Tim Sylvia
> Chuck Liddell


Only person to mention tim sylvia, touche. This thread is tailor made for him and not mentioning him is borderline nuthugging. Come on guys step up ur hate


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Sylvia and Kos


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Chris Leben
Melvin Guillard
Josh Koscheck
Diego Sanchez
Nick Diaz
Bob Sapp


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Tim Sylvia
Terry Martin
Eddie Sanchez (for going 'yeah boy' and 'yeah baby' when getting hit by Soa Palelei)


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Rashad and Kos..:confused05:
oh and Eddie Sanchez


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Bisping, Matt Serra, Jason McDonald, Shonie Carter, Nick and Nate Diaz


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

This list has nothing to do with their fighting abilities, but who I don't like as a person.

Jorge Gurgel
Melvin Guillard
Matt Serra
Dan Henderson
Tito Ortiz
Karo Parisyan
Ed Herman
Chris Leben
Terry Martin
Pete Sell
Travis Lutter
Paulo Filho

Among many others.


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

Liddell.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Tito Ortiz
Kendall Grove
Melvin Guillard
Jorge Gurgel*
Travis Lutter
Jason McDonald
Kenny Florian
Matt Serra
Eddie Sanchez*

*shouldn't even need to list these, they're not even worthy of the big show yet.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Kos
Hughes
Sylvia


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Diego Sanchez, Tito Ortiz and Rashad Evans


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

sylvia
kosh
grove
sherk
gulliard
karo
terry martin


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Hughes, Rashad Evans, Bisping, & Tim Sylvia.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Leben, Kos, Southworth, Nick Diaz, and Guillard

Man Tuf is a real machine for hate when you get to see how fighters really act.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Gonzaga , Bisping , Ortiz , Josh Haines ..... just to name a few off the top of my head..


----------



## Greg (UK) (Apr 23, 2007)

Even though he's not in the UFC any more (thank god) Wes Sims used to offend me greatly...


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

1.) Matt Hughes - Dislike as a person
I think my issue with him is philosophical. He has high expectations of others and is quick to judge. Considering he is a born-again Christian that incorporates bible study into his TUF training regiment, I consider that bigoted.

2.) Sean Sherk - Dislike as a fighter
Just incredibly boring to watch.

3.) Chris Leben - Dislike as both a fighter and a person
How many times does he have to get beat before the UFC lets him go? He is like the cockroach of the UFC.

4.) Melvin Gulliard - Dislike as a person
He talks a a lot of smack until he starts crying on 'Big Daddy's' stomach....

5.) ANYONE failing a drug test in the UFC.

6.) ANYONE holding top-guard without trying to posture up and strike or submit their opponent all the way to a judge's decision and is happy with their performance.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Ed Herman


I can't believe I forgot to mention him.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Couchwarrior said:


> I can't believe I forgot to mention him.


Same!


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Definitely Sherk...Among many other things (besides his fighting style), that little twist of his neck he gave after getting a TD stuffed by GSP...vomit-worthy


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Karo and Bisping.

Karo just seems like the kind of guy I wouldn't want to be around of. I respect his skills but I just can cheer for him.

Bisping, well I don't like the fact that he got to many "easy" fights, he's not tested hard enough and of all people buying into the Bisping hype, he seems to buy his own hype even more.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Forgot Bisping. Actually I guess that wouldn't count - I liked him at first. Next thread...


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Karo "Do you know who I am?!" Parysian - it's amazing how watching a 5 minute clip of someone can make you hate them so much.

Manny G - pretty much the same reason as Karo, and he's related to Karo, which makes me hate him even more.

Diego Sanchez - despite being a douche, he managed to get engaged to Ally Sonoma:dunno:. What a dick.

David Terrel - Whenever I'm feeling down I like to watch Evan Tanner beating him mercilessly. It just warms my heart. I don't think there was a cockier guy in the sport after he got a flash KO over Lindland.

Brandon Vera - The guy has had some good fights, but the Vera nuthugging was way out of control before Sylvia beat him despite the fact he never beat a worthy opponent. I think his fans made me hate him.

Mike Swick - pretty much the same reason as Vera.

Mac Danzig - I shouldn't have to even explain this. I don't think there is a more miserable dude on the planet. He makes Captain Miserable look like little Ms. Sunshine.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Fieos said:


> 3.) Chris Leben - Dislike as both a fighter and a person
> How many times does he have to get beat before the UFC lets him go? He is like the cockroach of the UFC.


Umm Leben is 7-3 in the UFC, he went on a 2 fight losing streak and then beat Terry Martin...which leads me to the topic.

This is in order:

1) Kos. I hate everything about him, his attitude, his character and his fighting style...Everytime he steps in the Octagon I hope that he gets KTFO.

2) Terry Martin. He has quite the ego, calling out Anderson Silva b4 getting his ass Ko'ed by Leben...damn I wish they would feed you to Silva.

3) Rob Emerson. Didnt really dislike him until I heard about the 12 on 2 gang beating that he was apart of...


----------



## MillerTime (Oct 10, 2007)

Brandon Vera and his stupid "dance."
Wes Sims
Everything about Matt Serra
Kedall Grove mainly because his nickname is Da Spyder
Kenny Florian


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh yea I forgot about David Terrell and Brandon Vera. **** those guys.


----------



## frankinaug (Jul 12, 2006)

The Diaz brothers

Rampage

Tito

Sherk


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll never understand the Vera hate...and I actually think that little "dance" he does is one of the better post-fight celebrations I've seen in a while.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't know how I forgot about Marlon Simms. I probably hate this guy the most. Anyone who claims to have been in over 300 hundred street fights is totally full of shit. I'm glad Dana booted this asshat from the show and hasn't let him fight in the UFC.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

Hughes and Ortiz


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

In no particular order - 

Tito Ortiz
Rampage
Melvin Guillard
Gabriel Gonzaga
Tim Sylvia

That's about all that comes to mind. I can't stand arrogant, cocky fighters. And IMO the majority of the ones I listed fall into that category.

EDIT - How could I forget Nick Diaz? AND Rashad.


----------



## Maximus (May 17, 2007)

Tito Ortiz. I never liked him. He legitimately won a belt some years back but has accomplished nothing since then yet acts like he deserves any and everything. I can't stand that dude.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Phil Baroni and Serra, they're annoying.


----------



## BrAinDeaD (Oct 15, 2006)

Jonathan Goulet

Something about him just really bugs me.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

BrAinDeaD said:


> Jonathan Goulet
> 
> Something about him just really bugs me.


I hear you, he's like a retarded version of GSP.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

It's not personal, so no offence anyone, but to me Chuck Liddell sort of has an anti-charisma that is only matched with the one of Big Tim (but Tim I don't hate. I feel sorry for him). 

Chuck looks drugged all the time, is a shade of his former self and has absolutely nothing interesting to say with that raspy voice of his. His white-trash look has nothing going either.

But at least he comes to fight....


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Matt Hughes


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Bisping, Matt Serra and Grove all overrated with a big mouth.

Serra has the most annoying voice known to man.

Bisping talks trash and cant back it up.

Grove tapped out to Herman and still won, thinks he's gods gift to MMA and has a long way to go before he'll be a top fighter if ever.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

sean sherk all the way. i like nothing about him. his style of fighting isnt really fighting imo and what makes it more annoying is the whole " im going to exterminate/destroy him " talk in the pre - fight interwievs. just say it as it is " im going to lay on top of my opponent for 3/5 rounds ". and that whole " somebody slipped some steroids into my drink " bullshit doesnt make me like him more. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

I am going to do this through a *scale of hateness*(SOH) rating system

*Chuck Liddel:* Don't really hate him, sometimes he can be really classy but sometimes he is always like "ko round 1" It gets on my nerves. Never been a massive fan. *SOH:5/10*

*BJ penn: *Very very arragont fighter who cannot settle in a weight class because of his ego: *SOH:5/10*

*Eddie Sanchez:* Everytime I look at him I just get really really annoyed, and I really hate the way he fights. The shouting at the end of his fight at UFC 79 and then saying sao was a great fighter really really angers me. *SOH: 10/10*

*Tim Sylvia:* Again his fighting style is boring and hard to watch, I don't like looking at him either. Sometimes seems like a nice guy but his fighting style frustrates me to say the least. *SOH: 9/10*

*Chris Leben: *Another one of those guys I just look at and dislike, I enjoyed silva dominating him. *SOH: 8/10*
*
Josh Koscheck:* I hate him because he is such a blanket, it makes me tired watching him.* SOH:8/10*

*Sean Sherk:* I know I keep saying it but when I look at him I get irritated. Also I really think he must have taken some sort of steroids and denied it for way to long. *SOH: 8/10*

*Nick Diaz:* I know he has many fans but I detest the guy. I can't stand him. The stupid taunting and stuff he does mid fight is aggrivating and makes me hate him even more.* SOH: a solid 10/10*

*Dan henderson:* Never been a massive fan of his. I lost all respect for him when he said something about him beating Fedor like it was nothing. Very cocky fighter if you ask me, and quite overated, even though he did last with Rampage. *SOH: 6/10*
*
Rob Emerson:* The gang beating thing he was involved in made me greatly dislike him, what douchebag. *SOH: 10/10*
*
Royce gracie:* I always thought he was incredibly overated, I just dislike him. I really began hating him after his 1 hour+ fight with sakuraba, what an idiot for making those rules and getting owned. odd thing is I love Renzo gracie haha *SOH: 7/10*

*Randy Couture:* I do not care about the flak I will get, I think he is overated like crazy. Sometimes I think he is a classy guy, but I was sure I didn't like him after Dana owned him with his press conference. Why people think he is the best in the world is beyond me, ok good fight against sylvia, but Gonzaga would have destroyed him if it wasn't for that accidental headbutt. Also his record is not that good to say the least. I don't like him very much. *SOH: 8/10*

trust me there are more, I just can't remember :laugh:


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

Kos is a one dimensional arogant ass
shrek pretty much same as above
sylvia wouldn't be in the ufc if he didn't have the reach he does, he fights to not lose not to win and i don't respect that
Tito he just needs to give it up he was done awhile ago, he can't even beat TUF fighters anymore, forrest should have one and rashad could have won the fight if he let his hands go a bit more 

those are the ones off the top of my head, and i think i'm one of chris leben's only fans. he may have been cocky on the show but he always comes to throw down and love him or hate him he is almost alwasys in an exciting fight.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Chris leben and Matt Serra. I just with they would both shut their damn mouths.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Nick Diaz, and Tito all reasons have been previously stated so ill leave it at that.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Sylvia
Sherk
Tito


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

jasonc84 said:


> Tito he just needs to give it up he was done awhile ago, he can't even beat TUF fighters anymore, forrest should have one and rashad could have won the fight if he let his hands go a bit more


So you are saying Shogun should give it up too because he did lose to Forrest and he got finished by Forrest as well if Tito were to lose that fight it would of been by DEC. People need to give TUF fighters more respect.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Matt Hughes
Sean Sherk


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

KOS - the pubic hair he has on his head is enough for me to dislike him, let alone the stupid look he has on his face all the time.

Melvin - His attitude sucks

Ed Herman - not sure why, just a douche I guess

Karo - I used to like him until he showed his grade schooler attitude on TUF

Tim Sylvia - Not sure if it's a pitty or a dislike. I'm actually starting to come around though. Something about him winning all the time despite peoples insistance that he sucks at fighting. Timmy may not be on my list for long.

Eddie Sanchez - His head looks like a Mr. Potato type of thing. Take someones mouth and someone elses ears and someone elses eyes and build yourself an Eddie Sanchez. End result, annoying.

Diego Sanchez - I've always disliked him, and probably always will. Could have been his dirty Sanchez mustache I don't know. He's just an idiot.


----------



## Shoguns_Nuts (Oct 11, 2007)

Melvin Guillard.

-Ass wipe coke head gansta thug. I am surprised he didn't pull out his gat at UFC 79 and bust one in Rich.

GSP

-I know I will get a neg repp for this, but his nut hugging fans act like he is the second coming. I ain't buying the hype just yet.

Brandon Vera

-To cocky. Period

Terry Martin

-A complete idiot. I almost creamed my pants when Leban knocked him out.

Filho

-A cocky fighter who would get pwned in the UFC. Rich Franklin would maul him. He should stick with the WEC.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Melvin Guillard. 

I'll like him when he grows up...so I'll never like him.


----------



## madroxcide (Apr 22, 2007)

I hate Tito his massive head is only a fraction of the size of that ego of his.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

plazzman said:


> love these thread ideas...
> 
> Im still sticking with Diaz. Once he start acting professional and whipes that stupid look off his face, Ill give him a chance.


amen:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy08 (Feb 2, 2007)

My dislike list:

4. Ken Shamrock- He looked like an idiot gone criminal in the whole Oritz feud thing. Nothing he said made sense, and it was just plain idiocy.

3. Matt Serra- Once liked him, but on TUF he just slowly turned me away from him.

2. BJ Penn- way too arrogant, and arrogant becasue of what he 'almost' accomplished on different occasions. Almost- see horseshoes and grenades, buddy. Too resentful towards Pulver- Penn should have been fired just like Sobral for holding that choke so long.

1. Bisping- a bonafide rectal sphincter. Combining hate, supreme arrogance that went too his head after winning a fight or 2- he not only basked in a cheesy victory, but thought he must have been the second coming- because he went off on everyone. 

Then made excuses with his 'dad'. Seriously if his dad was missing, Bisping would not have been at the post-fight conference- he would have been out looking- which is what any reasonbale, caring person would have done. And if his dad was really missing, than Bisping abandoned him. He is number 2 on the TUF he was on, and just a plain piece of number 2 in my book.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I actually sorta dig Nate Diaz, I mean I have a soft spot for semi-retards.

I can't believe I forgot Eddie Sanchez, what a waste of space that dude is.

I also dont like Manny G, since Persians dont like Armenians. But I do like Karo...

I also hate Grove, hes so sleazy.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Bisping, Tim Sylvia, Diego Sanchez, Houston Alexander


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

matt hughes, eddie sanchez and shean sherk........all of em jerkoffs


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Arona, worse than _Decision_ Dan imo.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

There are some fighters who I don't so much hate, but I want to see them lose so their bandwagon will be humbled.

Anderson Silva and well thats about it.


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

Emerson - Rich kid rebels are always gay, sealed the deal as being a coward too.

Terrel - hehehe

Vera - Does a jiggly dance, good matchup for Chuck? Then I should be fighting Anderson Silva after my pees.

Grove - Tall jiggly clone.

Pete Spratt - Turned down a title fight with Hughes (could've been a learning experience and a half) but then again, 7 out of 10 losses come from very predictable submissions for a veteran with still absolutely no ground defense to this date. He's as stubbornly evolved as a kiwi!


----------



## FlawlessFighter (Jan 6, 2008)

Leben still cant stand the guy.


----------



## Shamrock (Jul 9, 2007)

Tito Ortiz, because he's a punk.


----------



## Rockstar189 (Dec 14, 2006)

Shamrock said:


> Tito Ortiz, because he's a punk.


LOL, its almost as if you WERE ACTUALLY Shamrock!!


----------



## dvddanny (Feb 4, 2007)

Green Scape said:


> Emerson - Rich kid rebels are always gay, sealed the deal as being a coward too.


god i have to agree, nothing pissed me off more then when rich over-privileged kids try to act like they know what being street is all about by acting tough and beating up other rich over-priviledged kids.

other then emerson, i'd have to say Filho, overrated and cocky


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

I easily hate Melvin Guillard the most. He is the ultimate douchebag...... point the finger and accuse Joe Daddy of using HGH, then test positive for crack.........run your mouth about punching Joe Daddy in " his weak ass stomach " and call him a fat boy, then get wrecked with the first punch AND subbed in 27 seconds, then cry on Joe Daddys belly like a little bitch.......FAST FORWARD....Rich Clementi kicks your ass after you talk shit and flip him in the ring, continue to talk shit after YOU TAPPED........ASSHOLE GHETTO STAR


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

And Rich Franklin....mister nice guy all the time and giving everybody props all the time!! Its disgusting!!...I hate him for it..........WAIT! Thats exactly why I like him so much, I take it all back. Rich is the man!!


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

For me its Tito


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

Fieos said:


> 5.) ANYONE failing a drug test in the UFC.


I disagree.

I don't think they should do a drug test, except for roids.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

The Legend said:


> So you are saying Shogun should give it up too because he did lose to Forrest and he got finished by Forrest as well if Tito were to lose that fight it would of been by DEC. People need to give TUF fighters more respect.


i respect TUF fighters forrest is one of my fav fighters actuly, i'm just saying when was the last time Tito beat anyone worth mentioning?? He beat ken shamrock a few times but thats about it. He is the ultimate trash talker but hasn't backed it up in years.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

jasonc84 said:


> i respect TUF fighters forrest is one of my fav fighters actuly, i'm just saying when was the last time Tito beat anyone worth mentioning?? He beat ken shamrock a few times but thats about it. He is the ultimate trash talker but hasn't backed it up in years.


You just said that Forrest is one of your favorite fighters he beat him, I would put Forrest over Shamrock, the fight Tito had before Forrest Vitor Belfort is worth mentioning.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

I would hardly call two split decision "wins" worth mentioning.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Fieos said:


> 2.) Sean Sherk - Dislike as a fighter
> Just incredibly boring to watch.
> 
> 3.) Chris Leben - Dislike as both a fighter and a person
> How many times does he have to get beat before the UFC lets him go? He is like the cockroach of the UFC.


I enjoy Sherk's fights, I don't get where the Sherk hate is coming from, unless you believe he took the 'roids. Then hate away, but the matches I have seen, I have enjoyed.

Chris Leban has lost 3 of his 10 UFC fights. One against the MW Champ, and a person who is thought of many to be one of the best P4P fighters in the world, Anderson Silva. One against MacDonald, who was a serious contender for the title before his losses, he simply got caught with a submission, it happens. Then one against Kalib Starns, and this is a match that many many people believe he should have won.

Onto the fighters I hate:

Koscheck. He talks to much and lays on people for 15 minutes, then thinks he is the shit. Very overrated by some people. He is actually from the area I live in, if I saw him on the street, Id love to smack him around.

Bisping. He actually thinks he beat Matt Hammil... And I just cant stand the guys voice.

Filho. He seems pretty arrogant, and I have heard some fucked up stories. Such as him breaking training partners arms and refusing to train with anyone not as highly decorated as himself. Also, pretty overrated.

Cory Hill. I wanna smash his face in with a bone every time the lengthy bastard barks like a dog.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> I would hardly call two split decision "wins" worth mentioning.


The Belfort fight was a great fight in my opinion (it could come from biasism because I like both guys) and I think it should be worth mentioning since it was a great fight.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Gilbert Yvel.
Ricardo Arona.
Paulo Filho.
Rory Singer.
Pat Miletich.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

corey hill
jeremy horn
rashad evans


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

Hughes


----------



## orangey (Jan 9, 2008)

Melvin Guillard (way too cocky) and Tim Sylvia are all i can think of at the moment.


----------



## hughesSucks (Nov 19, 2006)

lol, Hughes


----------



## Shamrock (Jul 9, 2007)

Rockstar189 said:


> LOL, its almost as if you WERE ACTUALLY Shamrock!!


Because I am


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Fedor.


----------



## buram (Dec 15, 2007)

Karo , I hate that prick give him a title shot so he gets his arse kicked! Or let Marcus Davis sort him out


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

buram said:


> Karo , I hate that prick give him a title shot so he gets his arse kicked! Or let Marcus Davis sort him out


lol..i hate Karo as a person BUT hes an interesting fighter..:thumb02:


----------



## buram (Dec 15, 2007)

yeah he can fight , I like what the judo guys can do , but yeah what a dink. 

add Bisping and Hughes to my list aswell


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Shamrock said:


> Because I am


Too bad Shamrock isn't from Alabama


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Too bad Shamrock isn't from Alabama


How do you know? Maybe he's living in the woods and growing out his sideburns and hunting moose:dunno:


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

in no particular order

kos
diego
bj penn
pat militech(random i know haha)
tim sylvia
nick diaz

.........im def. missing a few too


----------



## MPKP (Jun 27, 2007)

Matt Hughes


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> Fedor.


ahhh a new user for me to hate on :laugh:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Kendall Grove



Oh my how could I forget Kendall Grove on my list, good call, he's quite the d-bag.

I also forgot Rob Emerson.


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

Rashhaad Evans

All his trash talk and the hyp behind him pisses me off. 

I cant wait for the UFC to give Rashaad Chuck or Wandy.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

vader said:


> Rashhaad Evans
> 
> All his trash talk and the hyp behind him pisses me off.
> 
> I cant wait for the UFC to give Rashaad Chuck or Wandy.


Yeah because people hype Rashad Evans so much :thumbsup:


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

tim silvia.. hate hes style and hes persona.. i was so glad when coutoure smoked him. at the end of the fight he was even making excuses.. 


dislike him to the fullest degree.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Jason MacDonald


----------



## MMARocks (Jan 24, 2007)

Diego "Captain Bipolar" Sanchez
Melvin "Tap, Tap, Sniff" Guillard
Tito "Z-List Celebrity Ex-fighter" Ortiz

I do have to thank Sanchez and Guillard.
I couldn't stop laughing at the end of the Kos/Clementi fights.

Someone needs to get Melvin a present to cheer him up.
How about a one-trick pony that knows how to tap.
:laugh:


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

+shogun+ - 
"I enjoy Sherk's fights, I don't get where the Sherk hate is coming from, unless you believe he took the 'roids. Then hate away, but the matches I have seen, I have enjoyed."

"Koscheck. He talks to much and lays on people for 15 minutes, then thinks he is the shit."

So basically you dislike one because he "talks more sh*t than the other? Because laying on opponents sounds a lot like the first guy you talked about. At least Koscheck's stand-up is starting to evolve…not that I like Koscheck all that much.


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

ahhhh yes good call on kendall grove, add him to my list


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Melvin's new nickname is by FAR the greatest of all time. I laugh my ass of every single time I hear/read it. :laugh:


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Ugh, I read that Guillard interview and it reminded me of why I dislike the guy.


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

tito, i cant stand his big head!


----------



## Shamrock (Jul 9, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> How do you know? Maybe he's living in the woods and growing out his sideburns and hunting moose:dunno:


Now that's a new one on me. I've lived here my entire life and have yet to see a moose 

I almost hit a possum last night though.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

How did I forget Richie Hightower.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> How did I forget Richie Hightower.


I believe this is about fighters you've never liked and never will.


----------



## narcotix (Oct 15, 2006)

Tito, Kos, Sherk


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> How did I forget Richie Hightower.


I don't know if I can say that I never will, but that guy comes off as a colossal douche nozzle. He must have become a fighter because people kept trying to punch that dumbass hat off of his head.... ok, I'm done venting.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Karo Parisyan. I think his a top notch fighter and i respect him for that. but the way he was acting on TUF5 with Nathan Diaz just made me think 'what a total prick'.


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

gsp. i cannot stand him. i know, i know, save your breath. completely respect him as a fighter, but his personality just grates me for some reason. im also not a big fan of penn either. throw in anderson silva as well. but that's mostly to his fruity dancing that he does. it's embarassing to watch.


----------



## Shamrock (Jul 9, 2007)

jehu pitchfork said:


> gsp. i cannot stand him. i know, i know, save your breath. completely respect him as a fighter, but his personality just grates me for some reason. im also not a big fan of penn either. throw in anderson silva as well. but that's mostly to his fruity dancing that he does. it's embarassing to watch.


If you've ever watched Ernesto Hoost fight you know where he gets it from.


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon (Aug 6, 2007)

diego sanchez (i can't stand him... don't even know why, he's a really good fighter. just can't take his personality)

Koscheck, Tito (big head. too much hype, too little action)
Sherk (the king of LnP).

Leben and Kendall Grove (retards. Both of them and Leben is an extraordinarily sloppy fighter. watching him in the ring is like watching a 10 car pileup happen at a railroad crossing and then having a 747 full of kittens and babies crash into the middle. yeah. that ugly. and grove is just dumb. must get it from hanging out with tito)

matt hughes. his smug face and that pacing he does before a fight starts is really agitating. 

Tim Sylvia. talks a big game and then just kinda lumbers around the ring. his cardio has improved but i feel like his striking has actually gotten worse.

Jason Miller. just super annoying. undeniably decent fighter. arguably a very good fighter. grating personality though. his articles for fight magazine make me wanna torch a nursing home though.

Joey Villasenior. his hair. and along those lines... Jonathan Goulet. sloppy fighter, bad hair and that one CRAZY eye.


apparently i too forgot richie hightower. twat, i think, is the word i choose to describe him.
also, I'm gonna throw in mac danzig. He's a good fighter and looks like he could go places, but watching him on the show made me REALLY hate him and vegans by association. 

since i'm thinking of TUF guys lets throw in ed herman. again, good fighter... just... i dunno. I got nothing. he;s just one of those guys that you see and you know you don't like them, but you have absolutely no reason. he;s the kinda guy i'd catch myself sizing up on a bus or in line at the movie theater or something.

finally, my last pick is Urijah Faber...based solely on his a**chin. great fighter. great champ and i like his training/ nutrition philosophy. theres just something about an a**chin that makes you grit on a guy.


----------



## Random Dude (Sep 22, 2007)

Triple H, is such an....
Oh sorry ! Yeah, Tito.


----------



## orangey (Jan 9, 2008)

CTFlyingKnee said:


> in no particular order
> 
> kos
> diego
> ...


I understand the rest, and forgive my asking, but why bj?


----------



## thedude86 (Jun 22, 2007)

Rani yahya, i hate that guy.


----------



## sNatch204 (Oct 13, 2006)

I actally like kos, dont see whats so bad about him.

Fighters i dont like are Tito, Leben. I dont dislike Tito because of his personallity either. Its because he is a boring fighter who talks all this crap before every fight and then squeeks a dicision. Leben is just anoying, and gets lucky throwing his hands around.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Melvin guillard and Matt Serra.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

jehu pitchfork said:


> gsp. i cannot stand him. i know, i know, save your breath. completely respect him as a fighter, but his personality just grates me for some reason. im also not a big fan of penn either. throw in anderson silva as well. but that's mostly to his fruity dancing that he does. it's embarassing to watch.


Obviously gotta touch on this post...who DO you like? Those are three of the most exciting fighters in the sport!

On a side note - Silva's dance isn't that bad...not like it's Troy Melendez's annoying celebration...after defeating Hightower of all people.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> Obviously gotta touch on this post...who DO you like?


I hear he's a huge Gerard Gordeau fan. He only digs the eye gougers, like Yvel.


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

Matt Hughes for being an arrogant douche

Tito Ortiz for failing as a human being

Chris Leben for being a (censored for children)

BJ Penn for being an arrogant douche

Hoyce Gracie (I don't know if I spelled his name right, and I don't care) for being a complete and total douche


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Evo said:


> Matt Hughes for being an arrogant douche
> 
> Tito Ortiz for failing as a human being
> 
> ...


Wow... It's like typing tourettes syndrome. Just zone out, spout a bunch of crap... zone back in and have a snack pack.


----------



## mratch19 (Nov 19, 2007)

chris leban and matt serra (his voice just adds to my hatred for him)


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Chris Leben
Charles McCarthy
Tiki Ghosn
Alessio Sakara
Carmelo Marrero
Richard Hightower
Keith Jardine
Justin Eilers
Kevin Jordan
Kimo


----------



## R1WARRIOR (Sep 21, 2010)

Kos, i hate his arrogant and stupid personality and i hate his boring figting style, it's not fighting it's "avoiding the fight".

And of course Sonnen, that guy is the biggest joke in MMA history.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Frank Mir

Also: Posting in a zombie thread.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Chris Lytle....

how is this guy staying in the UFC?:confused02:


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

The Diaz brothers they are just punks 

Tito just an all around ass extreamly disrespectfull and a wimp.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Dakota? said:


> Frank Mir
> 
> Also: Posting in a zombie thread.


Me too on Mir plus add Koscheck and Matty. And the thread got exhumed by a spammer that IM deleted, can't see his post but thread stays bumped up.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

this thread is from 2008!!!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> this thread is from 2008!!!


My dislike for Koscheck is timeless.

A special mention to Nate Marquart. What a c*unt.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Wow Kos is the ultimate villain. He actually has a marginal shot at GSP given the last match-up and their relative improvements since - it would be a ridiculous cry-fest if GSP lost.

Not always, but I dislike all lay-n-prayers Fitch, Rashad, GSP, Kos... Sonnen above all for being the biggest dirtbag in the sport. GSP, post-Serra, and disliked Kos a lot, not as much after his two pre-Daley fights. I don't like Frankie Edgar's punch-n-run / take down and do nothing.

Anyone that fights for round winning mentality as opposed to finishing his opponent, I dislike.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice thread.
My picks: Mir and Tito.
Both talk so much cr*ap before fights and then start printing tons of excuses afterwards. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> My dislike for Koscheck is timeless.
> 
> A special mention to Nate Marquart. What a c*unt.


I concur.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Karo Parysian (because of 'do you know who I am, do you know what I could do to these guys'
Nick Diaz (but not Nate Diaz, because 'I like you Manny, but if comes at me I'm gunna sock him'. I'd love to see those guys have at it)
Marlon Simms (because of. well, you know lol)
Tito
Bob Sapp
Mustapha al Turk... He makes children cry.
Gabe Ruediger('just put me back in.. I can do this... tell my wife and kids I love them...)
Bobby Southworth. (on a bit of a TUF kick here)
Tim Sylvia
Oh, and War Machine. Jesus!

I'm gunna add Batista to this too. A Pre-emptive strike, if you will lol


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Jon Fitch

Effective fighter. But bores me to death.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

I always hate when fighter claims big statements to hype the fight and make for an exciting fight.. Than try to squeek a decision.

Recently most obvious one was Rashad..


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Atilak said:


> I always hate when fighter claims big statements to hype the fight and make for an exciting fight.. Than try to squeek a decision.
> 
> Recently most obvious one was Rashad..


Better than getting KTFO though? Effective, I thought, though yeah, a little boring, but I was rooting for Rashad in that fight anyway


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

AJClark said:


> Better than getting KTFO though? Effective, I thought, though yeah, a little boring, but I was rooting for Rashad in that fight anyway


I not blaming him for fighting that way.. But watch the pre fight hype.. He talked about how he will destroy him, KO him, hurt him.. They really dislike each other..

He talked and then not delivered..


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Rafraud Evans
Matt Hughs
KOS
Brock Lesnar


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Atilak said:


> I not blaming him for fighting that way.. But watch the pre fight hype.. He talked about how he will destroy him, KO him, hurt him.. They really dislike each other..
> 
> He talked and then not delivered..


Yeah fair point. Made for a great TUF season at least :thumb02:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Evans
Mir
Grove
Bisping
Florian
Maynard

I just named those who somehow still matter in MMA, because there are a lot more (TUFers most of the time).


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

matt hughes
nate quarry

used to hate leban but he changed himself. couldn't stand him on TUF but after i watched it again, i thought he was hilarious. "i"m getting drunk and still putting the stamp on kids"


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

"I'll go in smelling of booze and dirty strippers and I'll still put the stamp on kids"

I liked Leben on TUF if I'm honest. Was Southworth and Koscheck I didn't like, especially Southworth. 

Why don't you like Nate Quarry btw? Has always seemed like a decent dude to me.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

> "I'll go in smelling of booze and dirty strippers and I'll still put the stamp on kids"


yeah thats it. lol



> Why don't you like Nate Quarry btw? Has always seemed like a decent dude to me.


I thought he came off on TUF as a guy who thought his shit didn't stink.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> I thought he came off on TUF as a guy who thought his shit didn't stink.


I honestly thought he came across as a very humble guy. Won me over on that show, despite the ****-eroticism between him and a drunken Leben lol


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Gray Maynard. Didn't like his attitude to begin with, and then the whole thing in the Rob Emerson fight when he was clearly knocked out but claimed he wasn't even though it was so so so obvious. Add then on top of that he is Facking boring too!


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Rashad Evans
Josh Koshcheck
Tito Ortiz
Frank Mir
Fedor Emelianko


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Tito, Bisping, Sonnen, Marquardt, T. Silva


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Mac 'mundane' Danzig


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Chuck Liddel
Rashad Evans
GSP


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> Gray Maynard. Didn't like his attitude to begin with, and then the whole thing in the Rob Emerson fight when he was clearly knocked out but claimed he wasn't even though it was so so so obvious. Add then on top of that he is Facking boring too!




Maynard: "i wasn't out"

Rogan: "you absolutely where out"


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> Maynard: "i wasn't out"
> 
> Rogan: "you absolutely where out"


Haha i remember Joe just keep on saying "you were out, come on man" and then showing him it over and over. Maynard is a huge tool!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

AJClark said:


> I'm gunna add Batista to this too. A Pre-emptive strike, if you will lol


Really I have actually kinda liked his attitude he doesn't think he is going to make it to the top, he realizes his age is detrimental to his future success but has said he just wants to get in there and have a couple fights before he is to old. He is just a fan who doesn't want to be an old man pondering if he could have made it.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Matt Hughes
Josh Koscheck
Chael Sonnen
Michael Bisping

are all on my douchebag forever list, top of the line retards.



Tito Ortiz
Chris Leben
Tim Sylvia
Karo Parisyan
Kenny Florian
Dan Hardy
Frank Mir
Jason Miller
Gray Maynard
are fighters i just don't like and never will.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Nick Diaz, he's an awesome fighter but I just can't stand his attitude.

Rashad Evans is a new one, is there a more satisfying KO than when Machida knocked his block off? (ok maybe Bispings to those who dislike him but my point in valid..)


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Bisping
Mir
hughes
Penn
A Silva
Nogueira bros
Karo
Nick Diaz

That's all I can think of for now...


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

keith jardine


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Diaz brothers for sure. They have talent but not as much talent as they think. Tito is a given. Never been to crazy about Rashad either. There are a few more on the list


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Matt Hughes - humourless, boring, yet still an arrogant jock wank. Meant to exude and exemplify hard work, commitment and a champion mentality, but exemplifies best the type of guy it would be ******* torture to hang around with.

Ortiz
Sylvia
Lindland
Kimo ( creeped me out)


TUF'ers

Jeremy May
Reudiger
Southworth
Gurgel
Guillard
Von Flue ( creeped me out big time)
Ed Herman
Noah Thomas
Hightower


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

*Michael Bisping-*

Consistently fails to impress despite being a major hype machine by the UFC. Has no wins in the top 10, or even close to the top 10. His decision win against Hamill was extremely controversial, and his way of handling it in his post-fight interview was apalling. 

His trash talking on TUF and the way he acted towards other fighers, namely DaMarques Johnson was extremely immature. His trash talk is generally unfounded to begin with and his ability to handle criticism is very poor. He clearly lost to Wanderlei and was almost finished on two occasions and yet openly claims to have beaten him.

*Nick Diaz-*

Diaz belongs in professional wrestling or boxing. He's a decent fighter, but in in-ring antics and trash talk (i.e. throwing his hands up in the air after landing a punch)don't belong in MMA, and anyone who defends this as being "entertainment" is simply justifying my opinion. I don't consider entertainment to be disrespect, and immature antics. This is MMA, and this sport has no room for the crap that Diaz brings into the octagon. People who enjoy the Diaz's antics need to go watch John Cena and Vince McMahon scream at eachother.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Anderson Silva. I disliked him when he knocked out Franklin and his combination of disrespecting the fans and his opponents during his fights and his overinflated ego and sketchy translations. God I hate him.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Matt Hughes is another one I'm not too fond of, though I'm reluctant to add him to my list.

I enjoy watching him fight. Infact, he's consistently been one of my favorite fighters to watch but his attitude really bugs me.

As GlasgowKiss mentioned, he's the "Old-fashioned country boy" who claims to exemplify hard work, citizenship and humility when he really is a cocky jock with a Bible thumping complex. Overall, he's a hypocrit.

Guys like Rich Franklin, ones who truly exemplify what hard work is about don't act like Matt Hughes.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Wise said:


> Chris Leben.


*+1*
I absolutely agree.. his continuous underhanded ethnocentric comments really bother me .. 



IronMan said:


> Josh Koscheck


*+1*
I agree ..
He likes to talk in the third person.. which is a pet-peeve of mine.. and his fighting style is boring.. 



AmRiT said:


> Hughes


*+1*
I agree .. if you watch any MMA interview where they ask about his losses.. it's never his fault.. he has an excuse for all of them.. 

The only time he takes full responsibility is for his wins.. and even then he comes off as arrogant .. as if he invented MMA .. 



Mr. Sparkle said:


> Brock Lesnar


*+1*
Im surprised it took till the last page before this douche-bag was mentioned .. 

What else can i say that hasn't been said about Brock's unsportsmanlike attitude ?



mmaswe82 said:


> Chael Sonnen


*+1*
Cheater ... does too much trash talking without the skill to back it up ..


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

When has Chris Leben ever made an ethnocentric comment?
I'm not doubting you...But that's something that I've never heard before.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Ari said:


> When has Chris Leben ever made an ethnocentric comment?
> I'm not doubting you...But that's something that I've never heard before.







here's 1 example.. all you have to do is watch a few of his interviews.. and you'll get the gist of his personality..


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

JBJ and Lesnar rub me the wrong way, something about them. I will prob never like either but both are respected.


----------



## Buhler (Oct 2, 2010)

BJ penn. I dont know what it is about that guy, but something just makes me hate him to no end.

BTW...



RudeBoySes said:


>


this video just made me love anderson silva that much more than i already did lol, thank you for that.


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

this was ez.....

kos....bisping.....tito...:thumb02:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Brock Lesnar....Just can't stand him
Matt Hughes...Cocky Jock
Josh Barnett...******* douchbag
Nick Diaz....illiterate stoner
Nate Diaz Completely Overrated


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Kos , Anderson , Lesnar.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

ortiz
liddel
kos
lesnar
bisping
sanchez
to name a few...

tbh, i hate all wrestlers.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Didn't read all the thread, but I'm guessing 3/4 of it is Jon Fitch lol.

Mine would probably be Jorge Rivera and BJ Penn. I have no idea why I don't like Jorge, I just don't :\ Penn is just generally a pompous brat wasting his talents.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

There's a lot of fighters I don't like, but the list gets narrowed down a lot when it's only fighters I've never liked and never will like. The only ones that fit that are Koscheck and Leben. 

Even guys like Tim Sylvia or Bisping I've liked at some point in their careers. I don't like them now and I doubt I'll ever cheer for them in the future, but way back when Sylvia was knocking people out and before Bisping's mouth started writing cheques his ass couldn't cash, I actually like them. Sylvia vs. Cabbage was a quality fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Anderson Silva.

More so as a person than a fighter, but sometimes both.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am gonna say Michael Bisping, I always hated him, occasionally he does something that somewhat begins to redeem him but you can always count on him to open his mouth and make any redeeming acts completely irrelevant.




Canadian Psycho said:


> Anderson Silva.
> 
> More so as a person than a fighter, but sometimes both.


 Its getting so much less lonely on the Anderson hate wagon every year.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyson Griffin.

The aftermath of the Gomi fight sealed my opinion of him.


----------



## nusster (May 10, 2010)

Nate Diaz, I just hated him from TUF 5, he has that little punk attitude about him that I just hate.
Anderson Silva, I hate showboating.
Frank Mir, dunno why but I just dislike the guy.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Frank Mir!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Who bumped this dusty old bastard? Good choice:thumb02: Gotta go with Frank Merr, Mac Danzig, Kendall Grove(Ed Herman fan), and Florian. Hate Kennys nickname is the main reason probably.

edit: Someone mentioned Bispings post fight interview as reasons for hate but his dad was mugged that night and I believe he was just informed of it. I don't care for the count but anyone besides the biggest girly man would adopt an aggressive personality in the same situation. I don't fault him for that


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

"8 straight decisions" Fitch. Wish he'd win the lottery so he'd go do something else.


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

GSP........greaser.
Bisping....Way overated douche.
Diaz Bros..Don't need to explain that one.
Silva......Clown who doesn't put out half the time.


----------



## EGO KILLER (Oct 26, 2006)

Kos 
Rashad
Bisping
Swick
Mir
Forrest


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

has to be michael bisping...

if i saw him getting raped by a horse and i had a gun.. id shoot that bastard in the leg so he couldnt get away until the horse had its way with him.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

*Dan Hardy* - Thinks he's far better than he is.
*Frankie Edgar* - Without a doubt, the most boring fighter in the UFC. His hit-and-run style is painful to watch.
*Clay Guida* - Only fun to watch in fights where he's getting his ass kicked. Otherwise boring.
*GSP *- Kind of obvious. I honestly don't know how he has fans.


----------



## endersshadow (Mar 10, 2010)

Quinton Jackson - I don't find his kind of humor entertaining. Actually, I think it's quite childish, immature, and stupid for a grown man to do.

Michael Bisping - Honestly, I hate his accent. The fact that he likes talking a lot just makes it worse. Sorry people from the UK!

Matt Serra - 3 main reasons. He made GSP the kind of fighter he is today (not in the good sense). He got his ass kicked by Hughes (I didn't like Serra or Hughes, but I disliked Hughes more so I thought this was a win, win. Serra proved to be quite useless). Finally, I also hate Serra's accent. No apologies to New Yorkers!

:confused02:

I dunno.

Hughes was on this list but I started liking him since he's lost his belt. He seems a lot more humble.

I don't like Koscheck but because he thrives on that hate, I don't really care for him. I feel indifferent about him.


----------



## Zafersan (Nov 18, 2008)

Velasquez and Frankie Edgar


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wanderlei Silva, don't like his brawling style.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I used to hate Frank Trigg, he was the only fighter ive ever hated in MMA, but when he was commentating with 'The Voice' at Dream 16, he actually seemed pretty cool and was playing along with Sciavello's jokes and stuff. 

The fighter i dislike atm (i wouldnt say hate, because he is a good human being and i respect him a lot) is GSP, Mainly because of his style and that he makes all my favourite fighters look like amateurs (BJ, Hardy, Hughes, Alves). Its like he has a specific hitlist of all my favourites and it just really pisses me off. Theres also another reason why i dont like him that involves my GF, and il just leave it at that lol.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

DJ Syko said:


> I used to hate Frank Trigg, he was the only fighter ive ever hated in MMA, but when he was commentating with 'The Voice' at Dream 16, he actually seemed pretty cool and was playing along with Sciavello's jokes and stuff.
> 
> The fighter i dislike atm (i wouldnt say hate, because he is a good human being and i respect him a lot) is GSP, Mainly because of his style and that he makes all my favourite fighters look like amateurs (BJ, Hardy, Hughes, Alves). Its like he has a specific hitlist of all my favourites and it just really pisses me off. Theres also another reason why i dont like him that involves my GF, and il just leave it at that lol.


^^^My favorite post in this thread and as good a reason to dislike a fighter as any. I thought it was me GSP was picking on.

I really have nothing to add to this thread. I'm such a wishy washy fanboy that every fighter I have disliked or enjoyed cheering against has changed my mind at some point.

Even Chris Leben.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Ill have to admit I am like you Oldfan I am wishywashy. But its usualy a dislike to like trans. I am easily won over by a good performance. BUT one good interview is not enough to like a person....AKA Mir.....He has like 1 good interview for every 3 or so douchey comments it drives me batty


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

BondageGuy said:


> has to be michael bisping...
> 
> if i saw him getting raped by a horse and i had a gun.. id shoot that bastard in the leg so he couldnt get away until the horse had its way with him.


haha lovely


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

BondageGuy said:


> has to be michael bisping...
> 
> if i saw him getting raped by a horse and i had a gun.. id shoot that bastard in the leg so he couldnt get away until the horse had its way with him.


You must have some seriously deep seeded sexual repression Bondage Guy.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Frank Mir, Frankie Edgar, Cain Valasquez.


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> haha lovely


:thumb02:



TraMaI said:


> You must have some seriously deep seeded sexual repression Bondage Guy.


The details of my life are quite inconsequential... very well, where do I begin? My father was a relentlessly self-improving boulangerie owner from Belgium with low grade narcolepsy and a penchant for buggery. My mother was a fifteen year old French prostitute named Chloe with webbed feet. My father would womanize, he would drink. He would make outrageous claims like he invented the question mark. Sometimes he would accuse chestnuts of being lazy. The sort of general malaise that only the genius possess and the insane lament. My childhood was typical. Summers in Rangoon, luge lessons. In the spring we'd make meat helmets. When I was insolent I was placed in a burlap bag and beaten with reeds pretty standard really. At the age of twelve I received my first scribe. At the age of fourteen a Zoroastrian named Vilma ritualistically shaved my testicles. There really is nothing like a shorn scrotum... it's breathtaking, I highly suggest you try it.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

BondageGuy said:


> :thumb02:
> 
> 
> 
> The details of my life are quite inconsequential... very well, where do I begin? My father was a relentlessly self-improving boulangerie owner from Belgium with low grade narcolepsy and a penchant for buggery. My mother was a fifteen year old French prostitute named Chloe with webbed feet. My father would womanize, he would drink. He would make outrageous claims like he invented the question mark. Sometimes he would accuse chestnuts of being lazy. The sort of general malaise that only the genius possess and the insane lament. My childhood was typical. Summers in Rangoon, luge lessons. In the spring we'd make meat helmets. When I was insolent I was placed in a burlap bag and beaten with reeds pretty standard really. At the age of twelve I received my first scribe. At the age of fourteen a Zoroastrian named Vilma ritualistically shaved my testicles. There really is nothing like a shorn scrotum... it's breathtaking, I highly suggest you try it.


 
BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA FTW!!!!


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

G_Land said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA FTW!!!!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Man seriously I started reading it and was like damn this sounds so familiar/funny. Then the 15 y/o prostitute with webbed feet just made me lose it. I tried toremember what came right after that but drew a blank. Not to mention laughing so hard I couldnt type anything but bwhahaha


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

BondageGuy,

Congrats. I have never felt so awkwardly amused reading something in my life, and I'm a girl who has had a broad ammount of sexual experience with both men and women and I've engaged in some pretty raunchy things. That all kind of went out the window when I got married, but once I hit 30 (I'm now 32) I kind of lost taste for unique sexual experiments.

That being said, to get this thread back on topic and away from the topic of physical intercourse, Brendan Schaub is starting to rub me the wrong way.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Pictures or it didn't happen:sarcastic12:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BondageGuy said:


> :thumb02:
> 
> 
> 
> The details of my life are quite inconsequential... very well, where do I begin? My father was a relentlessly self-improving boulangerie owner from Belgium with low grade narcolepsy and a penchant for buggery. My mother was a fifteen year old French prostitute named Chloe with webbed feet. My father would womanize, he would drink. He would make outrageous claims like he invented the question mark. Sometimes he would accuse chestnuts of being lazy. The sort of general malaise that only the genius possess and the insane lament. My childhood was typical. Summers in Rangoon, luge lessons. In the spring we'd make meat helmets. When I was insolent I was placed in a burlap bag and beaten with reeds pretty standard really. At the age of twelve I received my first scribe. At the age of fourteen a Zoroastrian named Vilma ritualistically shaved my testicles. There really is nothing like a shorn scrotum... it's breathtaking, I highly suggest you try it.


Aroused, I am.


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

G_Land said:


> Man seriously I started reading it and was like damn this sounds so familiar/funny. Then the 15 y/o prostitute with webbed feet just made me lose it. I tried toremember what came right after that but drew a blank. Not to mention laughing so hard I couldnt type anything but bwhahaha


 tis one of my favorites :thumbsup:



Ari said:


> BondageGuy,
> 
> Congrats. I have never felt so awkwardly amused reading something in my life, and I'm a girl who has had a broad ammount of sexual experience with both men and women and I've engaged in some pretty raunchy things. That all kind of went out the window when I got married, but once I hit 30 (I'm now 32) I kind of lost taste for unique sexual experiments.
> 
> That being said, to get this thread back on topic and away from the topic of physical intercourse, Brendan Schaub is starting to rub me the wrong way.


Well good, that was exactly what i was going for :thumb02:



RustyRenegade said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen:sarcastic12:


oh yea... i have some.. in my van.. why don't you hop in?












Soojooko said:


> Aroused, I am.


well.. plenty of room in my van


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

BondageGuy said:


> tis one of my favorites :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you remind me of 'Armin Meiwes'


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

RudeBoySes said:


> you remind me of 'Armin Meiwes'


you have me all wrong.. id never attempt to eat your penis. 




before it was cooked >_> 



srsly that guy is a sick SOB


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

southpaw447 said:


> For me it has to be Tito Ortiz. Shit Talker, Huge Head, Annoying Girlfriend, Annoying Person in general.


Tito - irritating jarhead
Lesnar - too "WWE" for me
Diaz bros,Diego Sanchez, Serra - lil punks
Liddell - couldn't spell "CAT" if you spotted him the C & the T
Hughes - humorless
Velasquez - "Brown Pride" tattoo gives me bad vibes
Chael Sonnen - used to like him but now I think he's full of s**t


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Lesnar
Lesnar
And
Lesnar.

I dislike several other fighters but nothing says they might not change my mind eventually. Lesnar is by far the only one I will always hate with a passion.


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

mastodon2222 said:


> Tito - irritating jarhead
> Lesnar - too "WWE" for me
> Diaz bros,Diego Sanchez, Serra - lil punks
> *Liddell - couldn't spell "CAT" if you spotted him the C & the T*
> ...


you dont like chuck?!?!?!?

sir.. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Tito Ortiz and Joe Stevenson.

I dunno, for some reason i just cant stand Joe.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

jdun11 said:


> Matt Hughes
> Sean Sherk


I can't stand the following:

Josh Koscheck
Matt Hughes
Sean Sherk
Mark Coleman
Tito Ortiz

and I would happily chop off a testicle to see Frank Mir get Ko'd LIVE.

Anytime I see him get hit hard it makes me giggle like a five year old,lol.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

Kos.....


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

Brock Lesnar. 
Reason being he is setting the wrong standard for MMA heavyweight scence. Which is basically in order to be a suceessfull HW you gotta be "this ripped" or "lift this many weights". Screw that. I rather spend most of training on the kicking bag then seeing how much I can bench press. Thats why I believe Cain is going to beat his ass.
Diego Sanchez
MAN I HATE THIS GUY SO MUCH. The whole "IM SO F.UCKING SPRITUAL" nonsense he puts on drives me insane. He has the MOST predictable fighting style (bullrushing from the other side of the cage. James Thompson did the same thing and....well you know how that worked out) and the whole YES thing. ????? Yea I dont either.
Fighter that change weight classes when they lose.
These guys piss me off the worst. Unless its a medical issues when you should'nt have been fighting in that class in the 1st place (Anthony Jonson cutting 50 lbs to make 170) then stay in your freaking weight class. I personally think fighters that do this are weak-willed, weak-minded and have no confidence in their abilities to up their game and bounce back (Diego Sanchez).
Josh Barnett
The repeat offender. Busted 3 times for roids and says he doesnt give a ****. To be honest after the 2nd time he got busted, I never could take him seriously as a fighter anymore.
Tito, Bisping and other shit talker as too easy to rant about. I like being different


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Anderson Silva.

More so as a person than a fighter, but sometimes both.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Koscheck, Marcus Davies, Lesnar


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Josh Koscheck, Diego Sanchez, Cain V., Melvin Guillard, Nick and Nate Diaz. Brock.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Quinton "Douchebag" Jackson. The biggest shit talking piece of trash MMA has to offer, yet for some reason gets a free pass to be an asshole from the majority of the community. I honestly wouldn't even feel bad if the dude had his career ended in his next fight. I wouldn't wish death or even paralysis, maybe just a debilitating hand injury or something... anything to make him go away.


----------



## Shinigaml (Aug 10, 2010)

Am I the only who says Frank Mir???

He's so cocky with every up coming fight. And usually he ends up losing anyways. Big american mouth.


----------



## glowboxboy (Feb 25, 2009)

It is comforting that I disliked 95 percent of fighters listed in other posts.Liked the Jason Von Flue plug


----------

